# Can't take these birds anymore



## Remydon (Jul 26, 2013)

When my wife and I got married recently, I knew she had two male cockatiels, and that they could be noisy at times but I had no idea it would be this bad. They screech constantly, especially early in the morning and in the evening. It's not a pleasant sound at all, it's an ear piercing screech.

My wife doesn't particularly like them, she inherited them from a deceased family member, but she will never get rid of them because of the sentimental value. She's also afraid someone else would have them put down after becoming frustrated. I can understand that stance, because I'd do it in a heartbeat if I was able to.

So my question is this: how do I shut them up? Is there some kind of medical procedure a vet can do? Some device like a bark collar for dogs? I have no interest in interacting with these birds, I just want them silenced until either my wife gets fed up and does something about or they die of old age or something.

Please help, I feel like I'm about to snap and leave them out in the woods or something.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

The reason that they're screaming is because of their wild instincts. Not all birds do this, but some do. Bird owners should always allow at least two screams a day, in the morning and evening, because of this. This is the bird making sure that everybody is present and okay. Birds live in flocks in the wild, and it's kind of their way of making sure everyone survived the day and the night. 

However, with the attitude that you have about birds, I do NOT think you should be a bird owner. Same goes for your wife; sentimental value is _no_ reason to keep a living creature. Cockatiels live anywhere from 10-30 years old. If you can't provide these birds' needs, they need to find a loving family that will. I would suggest finding a rescue in your area that you can take them to (a bird rescue, not a cat/dog rescue). 

Birds need at _least_ an hour or more of time out of their cages (an ideal situation would be more out of cage time than in cage time), toys, LOTS of love and attention, a proper diet mixed with pellets, fresh fruits and veggies, and seed, and lots of mental stimulation. If you aren't giving your guys any of this, then that might also be why they're screaming; it's because they're being neglected. If you can't provide for them, find them a new home. It is not fair to the birds to be kept in a home where they are not loved and cherished simply because of "sentimental value"

Sorry if this seems harsh, it's just a very serious issue, in my opinion. A lot of people (not many on this forum, I just mean in general) think that pet birds are just pets that are supposed to be pretty to look at, and are pets that stay in their cages 24/7. It's not true. They need a LOT of attention, a LOT of time, and a LOT of love. Too many innocent birds become mean and live unhappy lives because of this huge misunderstanding. I work at a bird rescue, so I see birds coming from situations like you described all the time, so this is a very tender topic for me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The screaming could be hormonal. A little more information on their situation, the set up they have, the food they eat, their sleeping schedule, would all go a long way into letting us help you. Birds can be great companions if treated and cared for properly.

First off, no one will put them down for screaming. A vet wouldn't even consider it because there is nothing physically wrong with them. Vets also don't remove vocal cords or any such thing on any animal because it's not necessary. Birds don't do well under anesthesia anyways, so there's no way something like that would be possible.

When they scream, respond. Answer back with a word, see if that helps. They are going to see the two of you as flock mates and as Lunasong said, they are checking to make sure you're OK. Birds actually do this much more often then twice a day, so see if that helps. Spend time near their cage, whether it's just while you're reading or if you set it near your computer, it will give them time with you.

Honestly, this is not an ideal situation for any of you. Talk to your wife, explain to her that the proper home for these birds would be the best solution and then find that home. They deserve to be somewhere that they get love and affection, you know? Tiels are more like toddlers than dogs because of how smart they are and the attention and time required. And yes, they can live up to 30 years, so it's a very long commitment when you take on a tiel. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

The birds were there first and YOU knew they were loud. Suck it up and leave if you can't handle the family that was there before you.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

You really need to talk to your wife about rehoming them. I know she doesn't want to and I can understand why, but for the sake of the birds health and wellbeing she really needs to consider it. I am an extremely sentimental person so I really do get why she wants to hold onto them, but it's not healthy for them to be in an environment where they can't get adequate daily exercise and nutrition (I'm assuming that they would be on an all seed diet). 

PLEASE don't take them to the woods and let them out. They would be lucky if they survived the night in the wild and even though you don't like or want them, letting them go is one of the cruelest things you could do.

As roxy explained, there are no vet procedures that can (or should) be done. No anti-noise devices would work, either. Birds don't respond to negative reinforcement or "punishment" the way dogs do.

I would definitely follow roxy's advice and see if responding to their flock calls will help. But if it's zero noise that you're after, i'm afraid the only way of achieving that would be by getting rid of them. If your wife is concerned about the home they could go to, she could hold interviews for potential adopters and pick the ones she likes best. She could arrange to visit them from time to time if she wanted.

Do you have any friends or family that would take them? A neighbour maybe?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I seriously hope this is a troll


----------



## LostSong (Mar 29, 2016)

Ask your wife how her deceased relative would feel about their birds being in the current situation, which is obviously not ideal.

They need to be taken to a bird rescue and rehomed. That way you all would be happier and the birds would be happier and healthier too.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

You should talk to your wife and try to convince her that the deceased person would like to see them happy and loved. Someone who would put them down only because they are loud is not the ideal owner. It's a pretty shocking statement... 
I suffer from phonophobia (loud noises really go to my brain and drive me crazy - I have a real condition), but would never give away my boy, even if when he is hormonal he is loud.
Your tiels would be much happier in another environment. Maybe your wife can still occasionally visit them.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Remydon,

What would you feel if someone asks you to shut up whole day instead of speaking?

It is normal for birds to chirp during morning and evening or they are screaming because they might be afraid or something else which you need to find out.

Please never leave your birds in woods as other animals in wild can attack them . They are also living beings who just need a good family.If you and your wife cannot look after them please rehome them to some family who loves birds and would take care of them.

Please ask your wife to put her sentiments away and provide the little creatures a good lovely home.

Being a bird lover myself it really hurts when people say "I have no interest in interacting with these birds, I just want them silenced until either my wife gets fed up and does something about or they die of old age or something.
I feel like I'm about to snap and leave them out in the woods or something."

In india we have locanto, please check in your place you will have craiglist etc where you can post about your birdies..if any family would like to adopt them.

Till then please take care of the birds..please give them fresh food and water once a day

I really hope that the birdies get lovely home soon!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe what I just read. Please take everyone's advice and re-home these cockatiels or take them to a bird rescue, because you and your wife definitely don't sound like suitable owners.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with everyone here. Please do not own any birds. It's not only about the screaming, you have a bad attitude. Birds have feelings, like you. How would you like it if you were in a cage the whole day and was told to shut up? How about to get your voice removed? That sounds sick. Just give them away to an owner who can actually care for them, and replace them with stuffed animals. Because that's the only thing you might be able to care for. 

Cockatiels aren't even that loud. I have a sun conure and I don't even get bothered by its call. Cockatiels have such tiny chirps. 

Your cockatiels can't survive in the woods. They are been domesticated. They were born in cages when food is served to them. You need to speak with your wife and find those birds a better home.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

As I have mentioned in other threads, and others have too, they are birds, being birds, in a human world. We can't expect them to understand they have to be quiet, they can't chew everything in sight, or poop on the furniture.

I understand the thought process behind wanting to keep them around for sentimental reasons, but the truth is neither you or your wife want them, so they will only ever get basic care, no love or mental stimulation. For that reason, I'd suggest a framed photograph of them to hang on the wall. They can be rehomed to someone who enjoys having birds around.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Rehome them. Some people are not meant to be bird owners and I do believe you are one. It's not for everybody, but your ideas on what to do with them are not ok. If you can't handle the cockatiels, find them a home where they'll be taken care of and having their needs met


----------



## Remydon (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey, I agree with everyone here. I am a horrible bird owner, I don't want anything to do with these animals. I'm not totally heartless, or I would have "accidentally" left the window open and the cage unlocked before work this morning. God knows I was tempted when the little **** started screeching at 5:30 AM. I don't know who first had the idea of taking these things out of the wild and putting them in cages, but that person had mental problems. 

Anyway, I'm bringing up some of the suggestions I've read here to my wife, and hopefully she'll come around. There are definitely good points here, and my wife has a soft spot for animals (which is how we got stuck in this mess in the first place), so maybe she can be convinced to take them to a shelter or something.

P.S., the stuffed animal jab didn't really offend me because guess what? I don't want to be taking care of anything! That's the whole point of this, genius. But it did give me the idea of putting an old teddy bear on their cage staring down at them. Probably won't last forever, but for now they are just staring at it and hissing instead of screeching like usual. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Alright, how about this? Make sure the birds have food and water, and leave them be until you rehome them. Traumatizing small defenseless birds isn't going to help your situation at all. I insist you rehome them immediately


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> I don't know who first had the idea of taking these things out of the wild and putting them in cages, but that person had mental problems.


You do realize you are on a bird forum, filled with bird lovers. Listen, I'm sorry for what I said earlier. It was wrong of me. I just got a little worried for them. I know you're planning on giving them away, but try not to give them a hard time. They don't deserve it.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Remydon said:


> God knows I was tempted when the little **** started screeching at 5:30 AM.


Do you cover their cage with a blanket? My tiel never starts screeching that early. 



Remydon said:


> I don't know who first had the idea of taking these things out of the wild and putting them in cages, but that person had mental problems.


They happen to make many people happy, as you can see on this forum, and we don't leave them in cages all the time anyway. And they are not "things".


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

By the way, if you tell us where you live some people here might be able to adopt your tiels.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Personally I feel if you are not taking care of these birds the way the original owner would of then you are not fulfilling any obligation anyway so you might as well rehome them, at least that way you and the birds have a chance at a happy life.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I see you joined here in 2013. Since you said you got married recently, and that these are your wife's birds, and that it was from a deceased family member. Why would you make an account back then? Have you had cockatiels in 2013? What made you react now? It's been 3 years. Not possible for someone to stay quiet for that long. Seems fishy to me.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Haimovfids said:


> I see you joined here in 2013. Since you said you got married recently, and that these are your wife's birds, and that it was from a deceased family member. Why would you make an account back then? Have you had cockatiels in 2013? What made you react now? It's been 3 years. Not possible for someone to stay quiet for that long. Seems fishy to me.


I was puzzled too. I thought maybe his wife was just his girlfriend back then and they "occasionally" lived together and he had to deal with the cockatiels, but it is a bit strange.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Good point. But it still doesn't make sense on why he'll join a bird forum. He's clearly not interested in birds. Did this once change?


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Haimovfids said:


> Good point. But it still doesn't make sense on why he'll join a bird forum. He's clearly not interested in birds. Did this once change?


Yes, it is strange. Maybe he was worried about his future life with the cockatiels if he married his girlfriend (which he did) and intended to ask questions, but then he didn't. If this is the case it would have been so much better if he had asked questions back then instead of possibly thinking it would somehow work out.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Remydon said:


> But it did give me the idea of putting an old teddy bear on their cage staring down at them. Probably won't last forever, but for now they are just staring at it and hissing instead of screeching like usual. Thanks for the idea!


It may be better for you, but it's much worse for the birds. They're hissing because they're scared. Imagine if someone one of your fears and just put it right in front of you in a room where you couldn't leave or escape and made you stay that way for hours or even days? 

On the other hand, I'm glad that you're taking our advice and talking to your wife. Pet birds are HUGE commitment and "sentimental value" is NO reason to keep a living animal.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Until you can find a suitable home for them, I think it would be best if you just put the cage in a room as far away from you as possible and close the door. Have your wife check in on them once a day to ensure they have plenty of food and freshen their water, and just leave them be. Having no interaction with you at all will be worlds better for them than scaring the crap out of them and mentally scarring them.

I get that you don't want anything to do with them, but you don't need to be a cruel jerk for the sake of it. It's not their fault that they got stuck with you as a caregiver and if they had a choice i'm 1000% certain they'd choose pretty much anyone else.

I could definitely understand not wanting them and being annoyed by their noise, because birds are not for everyone, but nothing justifies being cruel. If you can seriously feel good about terrifying a defenseless creature purely to appease your lifestyle, your morals are very questionable.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

If rehoming isn't possible, I may have a solution if it hasn't been suggested already. Consider housing them outdoors maybe in a shed or workshop with some heat for the wintertime. Somewhere your wife can still go out and enjoy seeing them without the burden of having them in your own home.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Your wife must be pretty terrible too if she's ok with the way you're treating her pets.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi,
As everyone said..please take the teddy bear out of the cage as your birds are hissing because they are scared. You have no rights to torture or scare those sweet creatures .

Are you really trying hard to kill them?because of the things you are doing i am afraid if proper food and water is supplied to the birdies daily.

How can you both husband and wife be so rude to the little creatures who just want your love and affection!!

Please let us know your location may be some one from this forum will help the little birdies to come out from yourhome ASAP.

Prayers and good wishes from me and cutie...to the poor babies..may they come out of that place soon!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know why, but I think he's trolling. Doesn't make sense on how somebody can be so rude to such a little, defenseless animal. But then again, we do have psychopaths in this world. I'm seriously hoping we can save these birds. 

Just so you know, by you traumatizing them, you're going to make MUCH harder to give them away. People like tamed birds. There are some very nice people that save birds from sick homes. I'm seriously hoping that person is near you. 

I don't know if you're planning on having kids or not, but they are much louder, requires much more work, and much more money. I'm just reminding you as I see you don't have much patience in little birds. 

You don't like their noise? Speak to your wife to find them another home. You're just wasting your time by using old bears to freak them out. Try switching your perspective and look at what your dealing with - 2 little birds, freaked out for their lives in YOUR prison. Doesn't that bother you even in the slightest?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Take the bear out. That is cruel to the birds. The whole point of being here is to learn about proper bird care. Mistreating them will not gain you any help, just a lot of discontent.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Honestly, if you are not trolling you are very immature for somebody who has just married. This is usually the behaviour of troubled kids in need of help.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He would still be immature by trolling. You are right. That is behavior of troubled teens.


----------



## Remydon (Jul 26, 2013)

Everyone can chill, the birds are too smart for their own good and are no longer scared of the bear. In fact, one of them pulled out a button eye and is playing with it. At least they are just chirping happily now, hopefully it stays this way.

And yes, I created this account in 2013 when my wife (girlfriend at the time) first inherited the birds so she could ask questions, but I guess she never used it.

To answer a previous question, no, I don't want kids. I'd imagine they are even worse than birds, and you can't rehome them so easily.

You guys keep acting like I have any say in this situation, these are NOT MY BIRDS, I'm just trying to figure out some way to not go crazy from the noise until my wife comes around and gets rid of them. If I was a cruel jerk like some of you seem to think, then I would have no problem with a much faster and simpler solution. Be glad I'm not a jerk. I just want some **** peace and quiet.

There's a storage closet down in the basement, I'll put them there and see if it helps with the noise.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Remydon said:


> There's a storage closet down in the basement, I'll put them there and see if it helps with the noise.





Haimovfids said:


> He would still be immature by trolling.


You were right, Haimovfids. He is a troll.


----------



## Remydon (Jul 26, 2013)

littletiel said:


> You were right, Haimovfids. He is a troll.


Do you guys seriously have a problem with trolls on this forum? Someone earlier suggested I move them to the furthest room in the house, which would be in the back of my basement. I didn't say I'd leave them there all day, just when they are being obnoxious.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

A storage closet in the basement?? I really hope you are a troll and there are no real birds...


----------



## chris and dino (Oct 5, 2015)

Is it a secret what state you live in? I would take them if your wife was ok with it.


----------



## ohmytiels (Apr 26, 2016)

I'll never get why people think Cockatiels are loud-- They're such demure birds and their whistling doesn't even come across as annoying!

I just started keeping Cockatiels and I am in love with my boy's singing already.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I didn't mean a freaking storage closet. I just meant a room where you can shut the door and they can scream all they like without offending your delicate ears. 

For example if mine are getting too noisy and the weather doesn't permit putting them outside, i'll take their cage upstairs and put them in the guest bedroom (which is sunny and well lit..), open the window a little, and close the door to the room. They hear all the wild birds outside and scream to their little hearts content and I can barely hear it.

But if it's the mornings and evenings that bother you the most, I would suggest getting a thick black blanket (big enough to cover the whole cage) and cover them up in the evening, and uncover them in the morning just before you leave for work. I do this with mine and they don't make a peep until I uncover them.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I know i am new to the forum..but i cant take this guy's posts anymore...
Sorry for the long post
As Haimovfids and littletiel said earlier i too believe that either its simply a troll & he enjoys reading (Like an immature troubled teen)when we write our posts to show concern towards the poor birds as he has time to write absurd things but he cannot give his location or address(which he would have given if he really wanted to rehome the birds and get rid of them.)

OR

*Bingo* we just came across a psychopath...who finds happiness with torturing little birds and us with his bad dumb ideas.

@Remydon-Can you please keep you bad mental ideas with yourself and stop posting them here and follow what everyone has already advised or give us your secret home location.
PLEASE SEARCH AND REHOME THE BIRDS..IF YOU REALLY HAVE THEM & THEN WHY DONT YOU SHUT YOURSELF IN AN ASYLUM!!!

I am so sorry friends for harsh words..but he really needs it..
its my earnest request to admins to close the post if possible...as it really hurts reading how this guy is torturing the birds(If they are really there) and misusing our ideas which shaenne and others gave.


----------



## sheabutter63 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Screeching birds*

I think they are BORED! try playing them some calming classical music regularly, or radio. Even a TV is better than silence. These are very SOCIAL birds, they need something to interact with. They are highly intelligent. That's why they need lots of toys to play with, and they LOVE wrecking stuff, pulling things apart like old paperback novels, cardboard toilet paper rolls, pine cones etc this is part of their natural behaviour. If they are screeching something is wrong. My birds only screech to call me to them. Try singing songs to them, simple nursery rhymes. Don't lock them away somewhere! They are flock animals, they need stimulation. Make friends with them, win their trust. Whistle around them, have a special whistle for them. Offer them treats to eat. Birds are amazing creatures! Bless


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK guys, calm down. I don't think he's a troll, I just think he doesn't know very much about bird care. It does sound like boredom to me. If we could get a description of their cage setup, we could give more suggestions. I would try the blanket first, that worked well for my tiels too.



> I'll never get why people think Cockatiels are loud-- They're such demure birds and their whistling doesn't even come across as annoying!


He's not talking about chirping, he's talking about actual screaming. A tiel's screaming can be quite loud and obnoxious and there are some that do it for hours upon hours. If someone is not used to this it can be very annoying.

For now, let's attempt to help him figure out a way to stop the screaming. Make helpful suggestions. No more criticizing. Think of him as a brand new member who has no clue what to do with his troubled birds. Remember, we are here to help them. He does not have the ability to rehome them at the moment as they are NOT his to rehome, that is up to his wife. All we can do is provide suggestions. 

No, the storage room in your basement is a bad idea. Choose a room in your house that is upstairs and far from you and try placing them there. Basements are not good for birds, especially if the temperature can not be regulated. Tiels require a steady temp to stay healthy.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

@sheabutter, do you really think he's going to do that? He'll probably misread and play extremely loud rock n roll to mock us. 

Now, let's clear this up:

You really have the nerve to do all this. No. They did NOT mean the birds locked up in a basement. They need air, room, light, water, and food. That's just the simple basics. 

I understand you can't handle the noise. But I have one question: are you doing something about it? It's been a couple of days already, actually, it has been more than months already since you had them. If you really don't like them, find a better home for them. What's so hard? if you can't find an owner that wants them, tell us where you are located, if you don't want to tell us, give them to a bird shop. It's like we're doing all the work for you and you're just mocking us. 

We don't have any trolls on this forum. You're just making pointless points and you're going back and fourth. And then you ask why we're angry. Animal forum=animal lover. You're here to get our opinions, right? Because so far, you're doing the opposite.

Talk to your wife about it. Good relationships have a lot of talking in it. Tell her how you feel about the birds. If she respects you, she'll find them a better home. Cockatiels NEED attention. They are just like 2-year-olds. They demand attention.

Are they tame? What I mean by that is, do they let you touch them/hold them?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry Roxy, we posted at the same time.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I freely admit that I get frustrated with Zoe when she flock calls constantly and just won't shut up despite me responding to her. It's just what birds do sometimes. It IS very irritating and I can understand how it would be even more irritating to someone who doesn't actually want the birds to begin with.

It's generally those times that I move them to the guest bedroom for a few hours or wheel them outside if it's nice out.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Remydon said:


> To answer a previous question, no, I don't want kids. I'd imagine they are even worse than birds, and you can't rehome them so easily.
> 
> You guys keep acting like I have any say in this situation, these are NOT MY BIRDS


First of all, you sure did have a say in this situation. You married her KNOWING these birds were a part of her life. YOU are in THEIR house.

Also, kids aren't just something you can choose to purchase or not. What if your wife gets pregnant and decides to keep it? What are you gonna do then? Lock her in the basement closet?


----------



## Remydon (Jul 26, 2013)

Pippitha said:


> First of all, you sure did have a say in this situation. You married her KNOWING these birds were a part of her life. YOU are in THEIR house.
> 
> Also, kids aren't just something you can choose to purchase or not. What if your wife gets pregnant and decides to keep it? What are you gonna do then? Lock her in the basement closet?


My wife was diagnosed with ovarian cancer when we were dating, and needed a total hysterectomy, so no we will not be accidentally having kids. Also, I was not going to leave a woman who I stuck with through that **** just because there were a couple of birds in the house.

You guys are calling me a psychopath, when you are suggesting we should have ended our relationship around a couple of birds? ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?

The birds are muffled in the basement. It is a finished basement, it is climate controlled, and it has a window so there is natural light. They aren't bothering me, and I won't bother them. It works for now.


----------



## Remydon (Jul 26, 2013)

Also, given the downright insane responses of some of the people on this thread to what I thought were reasonable questions and ideas (remember, I HAVE NEVER OWNED BIRDS), I will definitely NOT be giving out my address. I'd like to keep my car tires un-slashed, thank you.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So are you planning on keeping them, or not? I'm very confused.

Also...



> Also, given the downright insane responses of some of the people on this thread to what I thought were reasonable questions and ideas


Since when was scaring your birds with stuffed animals a good idea? How about thinking about letting them go to their death? These were both YOUR ideas...and they were not thought out at all.

I have my one last question in this thread. Are you going to keep them, or not? Animal cruelty has their lines set on whats considered cruel or not. Not having access to clean, fresh food and water is one of them. You better treat them right if you're going to keep them. If you have any other bird related questions, feel free to make threads and we'll try not to tell you off if you don't threaten to do stupid things to them.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

The point is you can't keep them and make them suffer only because your wife wants to keep them because of their sentimental value (although I do understand her dilemma). Cockatiels are sociable birds who need a lot of interaction and attention (as well as love of course). In general it is "objects" that have a sentimental values, and cockatiels are living creatures with feelings.

_sentimental value
noun: sentimental value; plural noun: sentimental values
the value of an object deriving from personal or emotional associations rather than material worth.
"she lost several pieces of jewellery which were of sentimental value"_

Maybe the best solution is to find someone she can keep in touch with and possibly visit (someone in your area). Explain the situation to a potential new owner.


----------



## Remydon (Jul 26, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> So are you planning on keeping them, or not? I'm very confused.
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...


Um....as I've said several times, no I don't want to keep them, but it is not my decision to make. I advocate loudly and often for them to be given away or rehomed or whatever, but I can't make that call. Trust me, if I could they would go the first interested party to contact me. Heck, I'd pay them to come get the birds today if possible. 

As for food and water, I've learned the hard way that they dial the screeching up to 11 if you forget to top off the water or food dispensers, so no they are definitely not being neglected in that fashion. And the teddy bear is now their favorite toy, they screeched when I felt bad because of these posts and took it away, so the bear stays. Keeps 'em quieter.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I hope they find a new home soon. Really hit it home to your wife they aren't a good fit for you guys


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I am glad you've figured out a solution for now. I also recommend going to the pet store (or some kind of dollar store) and buying a few cheap bird toys to put in their cage so they have something to play with. Sticks for perches are a good option too because it's good for their feet plus they enjoy chewing off the bark.

I really do understand the dilemma you're in. I'm pretty sure my husband would opt for no birds if it were up to him, too. I'm just glad you're taking our suggestions on board and found a way to keep everyone happy until they can be rehomed.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm sorry for pre-judging you. You DO have a heart. I figured that out with this:



> they screeched when I felt bad because of these posts and took it away, so the bear stays.


I hope you can get your wife to agree. Also, I'm sorry she was diagnosed with ovarian cancer.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Owning birds is definitely a different experience. For now, if this solution works for you then that's great! Definitely do what you can to help them.

Does your wife spend any time with them, socializing them?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Could not agree with everybody here more. Both you and your wife for different reasons are not suitable owners. I believe the poor birds scream all the time because being smart creatures they feel the animosity in the air. You should be ashamed to write what you did about the birdies in this Forum. Please look for a bird rescue and take them there It is the only decent thing to do to ensure these birdies will get the love and affection they deserve


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I am glad too that it looks like you have found a temporary solution.
I don't know the size of their cage, but if you can afford a really big cage it would probably be a good idea if they spend a lot of time on their own in the basement so they have plenty of space to move and play.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

*Please I hope I can help you*

I'm sorry about your situation, where a outs are you located is there anyone on the forum who can take the birds from you .
Can you google search cockatiel breeders on the internet who are selling their babies and ask if they would take your cockatiels from you 
I'm sure a cockatiel breeder / owner / lover would take them in and give them a home
My tiels are all rescues and were unwanted. Once here with me they all settle and are wonderful birds, tiels are very intelligent ,loving birds , please find them a loving home


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry spelling error, should have said " where about are you located " could someone on the forum take the cockatiels from you


----------

